# Take the Noland Test



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are you Left, Right, Libertarian, Centrist, or Statist?

It is a short test, ten questions. See how you do.

http://www.theadvocates.org/quizp/index.html


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Conservative.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

I guess I'm a libertarian. Not even sure what that party's about.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Libertarian. Of course I already knew that before I took the test.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Per the test right leaning libertarian but I'm about as conservative as it gets in reality so no sale. Pulling some core issue nuggets from the other guys play book (and omitting some others) to steer the herd to a predetermined conclusion does not make it a comprehensive test. How many questions and how they are phrased trend heavily towards a predetermined outcome. But a fun thought provoking exercise none the less. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've always thought I was Conservative, the test placed me as Libertarian. 

Just thought it would be interesting for people. I put no real faith behind this. But I will say that I would much rather be a Libertarian by definition than a Progressive Liberal/Left


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

90/10, almost as conservative as you can be. I am not surprised in the least at my score! lol


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Libertarian, I could have told you that before I took the test.



> LIBERTARIANS support maximum liberty in both personal and
> economic matters. They advocate a much smaller government; one
> that is limited to protecting individuals from coercion and violence.
> Libertarians tend to embrace individual responsibility, oppose
> ...


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

About as conservative as it would let me! I'm a definite cross between the Libertarian Conservative type. Just get the government to protect us and keep the borders secure, and that's all they need to do. They can't seem to handle much now, and screw it all up anyways!


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Placed me as barely Libertarian, not quite Conservative. I usually describe myself as solidly on the other side of that line, similar to Tuefelhunden. 

KG


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

centrist. took this years ago in like middle school and had a totally different answer. but the questions seem to have different meaning now, or at least, make more sense.


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Libertarian


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Centrist on the edge of Libertarian. 

Hey, that would make a decent signature.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Libertarian here too, neat quiz


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Centrist here...:watching:


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ultra right wing radical????:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Every time I take this test, I get the exact same result: Barely Human.
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## DJP (Apr 5, 2011)

Libertarian.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Libertarian with a little conservative thrown for good measure.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Centrist.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Gun owner!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

American.


----------



## newczowner (May 24, 2011)

Centrist.


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Libertarian. Of course I already knew that before I took the test.:mrgreen:


+1

I'm just glad there wasn't a category for "right wing slut". :mrgreen:


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

remember, right means 'fascist". Left means "commie". in typical descriptive terms. actually, far left means "anarchist", but nobody recognizes that fact. I'd rather live in lawless anarchy than statist tyranny, any day, but then I am competent and unafraid.


----------

